# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Marijuana and WILd

## dano123

hey im somewhat new to lucid dreaming im not a pro or anything yet but have always been into this kind of thing and have had a few ludic dreams anyways do any of yall think that maybe 1 bowl of mairjuana after a a WBTB would be a good idea like i wake up at 3 smoke a little and listen to a binariul beat as i Wild or would it have a reverse effect?

for the record: i don't advocate illegal drug usage and im sorry if this has already been asked ::D:

----------


## whiterain

personally a bowl would be too much for me and although i would probably have an awesome dream it would be fuzzy, unlucid and i will probably forget it when i wake up.

what i have had great results with is just a few tokes on a nice spliff before bed, which helps with a wild attempt and also seems to help with dilds. the same small amount in the morning can be really helpful, mostly because it just makes it so so easy to just lay still in complete comfort. combine it with a small coffee, and as long as you dont wake yourself up too much to get back to sleep, it can have very interesting effects dreamwise. weed definately led me into dreaming and definately has its positive effects, but i think ive learned that too much will also kill dream recall and lucidity. less is more is what im really saying. i think its well known that in small amounts weed can be a stimulant, whereas larger amounts tend to have more depressive effects

when i pluck up the courage/mental strenght to try salvia again, (that may be some time  :wink2:  ) i am very interested to see what it could do if you smoke it just after coming out of a dream. it is nothing like weed though and is the most ridiculous thing i have ever tried. it forces your minds eye open like its been chiseled. i dont recommend it though because its strong stuff that generally makes you completely forget that you have taken anything, or where you are, or what your name is... :wink2:  for a few minutes at least.

----------


## dano123

haha well thanks man what u said sounds good ima try that and yea salvia is something else lol again thanks man

----------


## KingYoshi

It depends on the type of smoker you are. I smoke entire blunts or even bong rips during WBTB. Blunts before bed as well...sometimes, multiple blunts before bed. I like to think it keeps my mind throwing out crazy off the wall shit, complex ideas, and very vivid colors and scenes throughout my dreams.

@whiterain - if you think salvia is crazy...you should try DMT. It only lasts like 15 minutes, but its some mind blowing shit.

----------


## RyanBaron

That's crazy Yoshi! (:

Damn, I'm on a T break right now but I have NEVER remembered any dreams whatsoever after smoking weed. It's nice to know that it's possible though. Once I'm off my tbreak would you mind giving me some tips on having some dream recall after smoking weed. Is the trick just to smoke it after you wake up in a WBTB?

----------


## Mantralucide

before sleep, dont smoke too much, generally just sleep at least like 3 hours after blazing

----------


## whiterain

im having more joy when i dont smoke these days. if i smoke i do tend to have a longer more rambling unlucid dream. these definately have their own merits, but im having much more lucidity by not smoking. the period where i was smoking and having lots of lucids was whe i was also having a cup of mugwort tea before bed. they seem to work very well together. mugwort is easy to recognise and grows on roadsides and pretty much everywhere in the northern hemisphere. i recommend it massively for anyone needing just a little boost without the downsides of a strong psychadelic. just use a small tea bag sized amount and a bit of honey or even add some mint to it. taste is pretty damn good too

----------


## RyanBaron

Cool, thanks whiterain. I'll check out mugwort tea.

----------


## KingYoshi

A lot of it could be your mindset. I hear people all the time talk about how they struggle to dream when smoking, but it hasn't been an issue with me from the very beginning. I learned/trained to lucid dream while high and have never doubted my ability to dream while using. You could always set alarms during the night to wake up and write down your dreams right after they happen, so they don't get lost/forgotten throughout the night. I used alarms to wake up and write me dreams down when I first started lucid dreaming...it helped get a "jump start" into the art.

----------


## RyanBaron

That's true, it could just be my mindset. I will try to change this once I start smoking again. Thanks for the alarm tip, I'll definitely try this out.

----------


## whiterain

> A lot of it could be your mindset. I hear people all the time talk about how they struggle to dream when smoking, but it hasn't been an issue with me from the very beginning. I learned/trained to lucid dream while high and have never doubted my ability to dream while using. You could always set alarms during the night to wake up and write down your dreams right after they happen, so they don't get lost/forgotten throughout the night. I used alarms to wake up and write me dreams down when I first started lucid dreaming...it helped get a "jump start" into the art.



its not the memory that is an issue lately. it does apparently effect some peoples recall but i had my first smoke in a while over the weekend, and have had amazing, long, odd dreams which have been full of dreamsigns, but i have not been able to turn any of them lucid. its still a useful tool though because rem rebound can be an amazing experience. the alarm to wake yourself up and write a journal entry is a very useful idea yoshi. i think i am going to make smoking a fortnightly thing for now at least

----------

